# thoughts from a longtimer



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Read it, folks.

Then read it again.

Love,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Read it, folks.

Then read it again.

Love,
J


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Your remembrance of your anniversary ended up being a gift to others.

Thanks, sc.

To all you longtimers. And to the ones who have just begun.

Cheers all around.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Your remembrance of your anniversary ended up being a gift to others.

Thanks, sc.

To all you longtimers. And to the ones who have just begun.

Cheers all around.
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

good post, very good post

i think sometimes you just gotta say fuck DP/DR , anxiety & whatever else is bothering you and just live. Thats what im trying to do now, im trying my hardest, no matter how awkward i feel i just gotta keep pushing and hopefully one of these days things will get better.

No offense to anyone, but i DO NOT, want to be a " long timer". I refuse to live like this forever and i know that I NEED to make changes & get help in order to hopefully get better.

like they say " what doesn't kill you can only make you stronger"

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

good post, very good post

i think sometimes you just gotta say fuck DP/DR , anxiety & whatever else is bothering you and just live. Thats what im trying to do now, im trying my hardest, no matter how awkward i feel i just gotta keep pushing and hopefully one of these days things will get better.

No offense to anyone, but i DO NOT, want to be a " long timer". I refuse to live like this forever and i know that I NEED to make changes & get help in order to hopefully get better.

like they say " what doesn't kill you can only make you stronger"

Peace


----------



## Jewels (Aug 13, 2004)

Excellent post, SC.

this is a MUST read for everyone!


----------



## Jewels (Aug 13, 2004)

Excellent post, SC.

this is a MUST read for everyone!


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

Beautiful post... this being a chronic state for me for over 10 years now, I can totally feel what you say about the intensity and severity of DP. Still, life will go on for us, whether or not we want to live it. So since we have it, why not use it eh? Party!

That, of course, does not stop me from absolutely hating the people who did this to me. :twisted:


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

Beautiful post... this being a chronic state for me for over 10 years now, I can totally feel what you say about the intensity and severity of DP. Still, life will go on for us, whether or not we want to live it. So since we have it, why not use it eh? Party!

That, of course, does not stop me from absolutely hating the people who did this to me. :twisted:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

excellent post, well worth the read, we all need to learn to live with this i think that is the only thing that will free us, exceptence.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

excellent post, well worth the read, we all need to learn to live with this i think that is the only thing that will free us, exceptence.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

wow...wonderful post sc...

even better when i read it again...

we can all beat this...

just find what helps you and go for it...

take care all...

yayness to us all!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

wow...wonderful post sc...

even better when i read it again...

we can all beat this...

just find what helps you and go for it...

take care all...

yayness to us all!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SC,

Great post! Like Soul Brotha said, I really don't want to be a longtimer either. I've been dealing with DP on and off for about 8 years really. I mean, it has been at it's severity for about 3-4 years, but I first came across it to some degree in about 1996. I feel like it started from my shyness, introvertedness, constant worrying, etc. And then when I went to college and started drinking and continued drinking, that depressant has heightened it. 
I have actually done what you have said already. I've been on the anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds. I have seen a few different doctors. The best being the one I saw from April 2003 to this past August 2004. She was more of a talk-psychiatrist who also prescribed meds. But I have weaned off all meds and haven't been on them for a couple months or so. I am done seeing her and have been done since the first week in August. I have a girlfriend who will sit and listen to me and sort of be my talk therapist now. But right now I am basically on my own, with no meds and no psychiatrist. So I am trying. The majority of my days over the last few months have been good days, but I still have my bad/weird/DPed/Depressed days. But I just continue to truck on and keep going. I do work, have one college degree and am going back to start my Masters next month. I have a job and a girlfriend and live on my own, so I am proud and confortable with where I am. I just want to be able to rid myself of DP/Depression/etc. 100% of the time and am not there yet, but am determined to some day. 
Thanks for the great post SC. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SC,

Great post! Like Soul Brotha said, I really don't want to be a longtimer either. I've been dealing with DP on and off for about 8 years really. I mean, it has been at it's severity for about 3-4 years, but I first came across it to some degree in about 1996. I feel like it started from my shyness, introvertedness, constant worrying, etc. And then when I went to college and started drinking and continued drinking, that depressant has heightened it. 
I have actually done what you have said already. I've been on the anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds. I have seen a few different doctors. The best being the one I saw from April 2003 to this past August 2004. She was more of a talk-psychiatrist who also prescribed meds. But I have weaned off all meds and haven't been on them for a couple months or so. I am done seeing her and have been done since the first week in August. I have a girlfriend who will sit and listen to me and sort of be my talk therapist now. But right now I am basically on my own, with no meds and no psychiatrist. So I am trying. The majority of my days over the last few months have been good days, but I still have my bad/weird/DPed/Depressed days. But I just continue to truck on and keep going. I do work, have one college degree and am going back to start my Masters next month. I have a job and a girlfriend and live on my own, so I am proud and confortable with where I am. I just want to be able to rid myself of DP/Depression/etc. 100% of the time and am not there yet, but am determined to some day. 
Thanks for the great post SC. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Also, guys...remember that being a longtimer does not mean being a lifer.

I suffered mostly in silence for nearly 20 years. TWENTY years. The amount of time you are riddled with symptoms does not mean that you cannot find recovery.

Just wanted to add that.

Peace,
Janine
p.s. my GOD I sound old! LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Also, guys...remember that being a longtimer does not mean being a lifer.

I suffered mostly in silence for nearly 20 years. TWENTY years. The amount of time you are riddled with symptoms does not mean that you cannot find recovery.

Just wanted to add that.

Peace,
Janine
p.s. my GOD I sound old! LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

---------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

---------------------


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

good stuff. That gorilla is damn funny.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

good stuff. That gorilla is damn funny.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

sc said:


> I'm convinced nobody understands another person to the depth one DP'er undertands another DP'er.


Amen, brother


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

sc said:


> I'm convinced nobody understands another person to the depth one DP'er undertands another DP'er.


Amen, brother


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Great post sc, thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Great post sc, thanks


----------

